# Visa approved!!



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Received notification today that my Visa has been approved!
My passport is in the mail overnight as I type....
Once you were at this point, how long did it take for your passport to be returned to you?
I would really like to leave the U.S. the second week of October. Is that likely doable?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We had our passports the next day, we paid for overnight fed ex. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, Melissa.
I have my flight booked and an apartment rented for the first month I'm there.
I leave here October 12 - so really need to get busy selling/giving away belongings and preparing for the move!


----------

